# Calling all show people!!



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

yes if it's too crowded you can make a circle and go back in line, i used to do it all the time cuz the little pony i had was a sure quick little trotter, lol

as far as reverse you just turn the other direction in a trot, you dont stop and back up then turn around i have never heard of that before, they do have a section that ur supposed to stop and back up but ur usually lined up to do that.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> yes if it's too crowded you can make a circle and go back in line, i used to do it all the time cuz the little pony i had was a sure quick little trotter, lol
> 
> as far as reverse you just turn the other direction in a trot, you dont stop and back up then turn around i have never heard of that before, they do have a section that ur supposed to stop and back up but ur usually lined up to do that.


Thanks a lot! I will feel tons better now. Yeah, i got into a fight about the last one, but I lost (even though I was right) ugh, it's been one of those days....


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

do not stop you'll get penalized for breaking gait


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes it is ok to do a circle


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks everyone! The show's tomorrow!!!

Hopefully I won't completely mess up :wink:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

good luck!!! 

just wanted to add that it's ok to stop and reverse if you're riding saddleseat (and actually preferred  )


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmm, i'm riding western pleasure so I don't think that stopping is a good idea. I watched the videos of big AQHA and Arabian WP shows to see what they do and they didn't stop...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think when your friend was talking about stopping at the reverse, she was talking about how they USED to do things. I've seen it before where they call for the reverse, the rider will halt and do a reverse on the hindquarter and walk on. I havent seen them do that in quite some time though, now they just reverse at the walk...


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

arabs never stop and reverse in western pleausre, hunter pleasure, country pleasure, english pleasure, park, show hack, equitation, etc. Unless the judge calls for us to halt and reverse, at that time you halt, turn around, and halt again and wait to be told if your gonna walk, jog or trot, or lope or canter off


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I didn't have to worry about too much for rail work. We only used half the arena and there were three of us :lol: Me, my competition and a younger kid in a different age division. But In my rail classes I won so it's all good. The girl I beat has been showing in this show for like 10 years so she wasn't very happy when I beat her multiple times on my first go round.

Thanks for all the advice though everyone!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

congrats!


----------

